# The creative / artistic side of surf photography



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Mornings at the beach are quite spectacular sometimes...


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

nice, jon. very purdy!


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

Nice Shot! IMO you could win some competitions with that! Is that as shot or did you retouch it?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

dadtorbn said:


> Nice Shot! IMO you could win some competitions with that! Is that as shot or did you retouch it?


Thanks for the positive feedback!

Just a tiny bit of post processing, hardly detectable...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I really like the pinkish hue on the dark water.

Excellent shot!


.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Patrick said:


> I really like the pinkish hue on the dark water.
> 
> Excellent shot!
> .


+ 1 And the surfer in silhouette is very effective - adds a touch of mystery as to who the person is and more so makes the photo "whole" rather than a person and the water.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

Beautiful picture! I am not a surfer, but I am a landscape artist in my spare time.

I really like the glassy smooth little ripples leading up the slope, contrasted with powerful spraying water spilling over at the top.


----------



## E36Guy (Jun 17, 2005)

Great shot Jon. :thumbup: I love early morning waves. Sooo photogenic.


----------

